# Excel 2003 Sverweis zeigt nicht das an was er soll ;)



## Steamhammer (8. Februar 2006)

Hallo, habe ein Problem wenn ich mit einem Sverweis Datensätze suchen möchte.

Es wird immer der vorhergehende Datensatz als Ergebnis angezeigt (es wird nach Text gesucht). Ich habe bereits die liste um eine fortlaufende Zahl erweitert aber der Fehler ist immer noch vorhanden.

Hat vielleicht jemand eine Ahnung woran es liegen könnte, oder gibt es vielleicht eine elegante Lösung wie ich sonst nach Datensätze suchen kann (am besten wäre mit Teilworten. D.h.: ich gebe ein Teilwort ein und ich bekomme dann alle evt passenden Daten sätze angezeigt)
Ach jo am besten wäre noch wenn ich diese dann auf einem anderen Blatt benutzen kann (also die Daten wo durchsucht werden liegen in einer anderen Tabelle) also solche Sachen wie Filtern sind somit dann ja hinfällig.

Vielen Dank an euch


----------

